# where is teflon billy?



## alsih2o (Dec 16, 2002)

what happened to teflon billy?

 i mean, i got email from him, so i know he is alive, but where has he been?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 16, 2002)

I've been wondering that also. I e-mailed him maybe two weeks ago, and haven't heard back. I also haven't seen him post much, if at all, in the past couple of weeks. Maybe he's travelling for the holidays.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2002)

I saw him in the first Hivemind thread in GD (the one that I stopped at 666 posts).


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 16, 2002)

i just got an email from TB, he says he would be here but he can't stand the smell 

 he is cool, just slow on the postcount lately


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 18, 2002)

WoW!..you clowns love me...you really love me!

Sorry

I've been away because I've been getting my *Mutants and Masterminds* campaign in order...my messageboard time has been spent over at www.greenronin.com.

I just started my Story Hour for M&M, so I guess I'm back.

Go Read it...there's not much yet, but it will grow.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Dec 18, 2002)

^
                l
                l
                l
Hey everybody!   I found Teflon Billy!!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 19, 2002)

*Let's get him!!!*


----------



## Umbran (Dec 19, 2002)

"Get him"?  That's your plan - "get him"?


----------



## Mark (Dec 19, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *"Get him"?  That's your plan - "get him"? *




i panicked....

Wasn't it scientific...?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i just got an email from TB, he says he would be here but he can't stand the smell *



The smell of too much clay?


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 19, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *The smell of too much clay?  *




 clay has no odor....potters however....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> clay has no odor....*



I know; I meant it in a figurative, rather than literal way. 


> *potters however.... *



Harry Potters?


----------

